# [V] Jemand Interesse an klassischen RPGs? (und anderer Kram)



## LiLaLauneBr (16. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich von ein paar persönlichen Schätzen trennen. Für ebay ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, dass sie verramscht werden. Ich habe die Hoffnung, das hier jemand den Wert dieser Klassiker zu schätzen weiß und seine Sammlung ergänzen möchte. Bei den Games handelt es sich um keine Quickies, sondern um höchsten Spielgenuss .
Alle Spiele sind OVP im großen Karton und inkl. aller Zugaben wie Karten, Soundtrack, Figuren usw... Also so wie sie damals verkauft wurden. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, kann bei Kaufinteresse den Inhalt der einzelnen Boxen erfragen. Fotos sind auch möglich. Die Abwertung beim Zustand ist den Spieleverpackungen zu zuschreiben.  Die Ecken und Kanten weißen leichte Beschädigungen auf.  Das Cover sowie der Inhalt der Boxen ist zwischen 1 und 2 anzusiedeln.

Zum Verkauf stehen:

The Complete Ultima VII, CD-ROM, boxed UK Version, Zustand 2: 30,- EUR
Ultima VIII incl. Speech Pack, CD-ROM, boxed US Version, Zustand 2: 20,- EUR
Ultima IX Ascension, dt., boxed Version, Zustand 1-2: 15,- EUR
Prima's offizielles Lösungsbuch zu Ultima IX, Zustand 2: 15,- EUR

Wizards & Warriors, Anleitung dt., Spiel engl., Zustand 2-3: 10,- EUR
Wizardry 8, US Version, Zustand 2-3: 5,- EUR

Was Neueres, aber dennoch klassisch:
Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang, Collectors Edition inkl. PC Games Lösungsheft, Zustand 1-2: 15,- EUR
Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit, Collectors Edition, Zustand 1-2: 15,- EUR
Offizielles Lösungsbuch zu Das Schwarze Auge: Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit (Data Becker). Zustand 1-2: 20,- EUR

Und etwas abseits der RPG-Pfade:
Monkey Island Collection, CD-ROM, boxed dt. Version, Zustand 3: 30,- EUR

Alles zusammen, biete ich als Sonderpreis für 160,- EUR an.

Versandkosten bitte noch dazu addieren. Kosten schätze ich auf 4,- bis 7,- EUR, je nach Abnahmemenge. Ich versuche so günstig wie möglich zu versenden, aber mindestens als Päckchen.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß
LiLa


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (29. November 2014)

Ich habe mich nun doch dazu entschlossen einen Teil der oben genannten Artikel auf ebay anzubieten. Die Auktionen laufen noch bis Sonntagabend 18 Uhr. Wer Interesse hat, findet die Angebote unter folgendem Link: frodob._de | eBay

Alles rund um Ultima bleibt hier als Angebot erhalten. Bei Interesse gilt nach wie vor: bitte per PN melden.


----------

